# Safety Switch Tomcat 3032



## Schooner (Dec 28, 2019)

How or where does that spring & plunger go under the safety after the spring & pinger is in place. HELP


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Schooner said:


> How or where does that spring & plunger go under the safety after the spring & pinger is in place. HELP


The spring and plunger obviously goes in that hole in the safety. The safety then goes into the frame and the plunger sits behind behind the hammer pin and protrudes out about 1/8 inch on each side of the frame. The plunger locks itself in place at the top and bottom of that pin.

You have to be careful when taking the safety out and putting it back in otherwise that plunger and spring will take off like a rocket and you may not find it ever again. Whenever you remove and install that assembly you should do it inside of at least a gallon size zip lock bag.

Still you should hold your thumb over that area when removing the safety. When reinstalling it you're probably gonna' need a thin bladed jewelers screwdriver to depress the plunger before snapping the assembly in place.


----------

